# Amateur seeking production help



## Tony22 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hello, I am brand new to the T shirt business. I have what I feel is a great concept for what type of T shirt brand I want to produce. I have done some research and seem to be going in circles. Can anyone please give me the low down or even some info on how to produce my shirts from start to finish.

Where to purchase shirts, what printing method to use, homemade or contract out. relabelig etc....


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

I get all of my shirts through TSC Apparel or Sanmar, because of their location being close to me. I have screen printing equipment, but do the majority of my shirts by heat pressing on Plastisol transfers that I order from Ace Transfer Company. I have a 16x20 Phoenix Fire heat press that I use to press my transfers on. Anything that I can't press well, I sub out to a printer. I remove the tags from all of my garments and press in my own tag information. This required me to order a few different tags from Ace. Hope this helps.


----------



## Tony22 (Feb 6, 2011)

thanks. I am trying to avoid that rubbery sticker look. From what I've heard this comes from screen printing. Is this correct? and what kind of printing should I seek?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You can heat press your Tees after Screen Printing and curing to make a softer feel.


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

Maybe if you can't screen print correctly. My garments all have a pretty soft hand. The only time that you should get a rubbery feel with plastisol transfers is if you are using a cold peel transfer. Screen printing usually only feels rubbery when there is too much plastisol on the garment, give or take a few exceptions. You could try water based screen printing depending on the darkness of your garments.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

He didn't say Transfers.


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

Notice I'm talking about plastisol transfers and screen printing, as we were previously discussing transfers.


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

Tony22 said:


> Hello, I am brand new to the T shirt business. I have what I feel is a great concept for what type of T shirt brand I want to produce. I have done some research and seem to be going in circles. Can anyone please give me the low down or even some info on how to produce my shirts from start to finish.
> 
> Where to purchase shirts, what printing method to use, homemade or contract out. relabelig etc....


you can find printers or garments manufacturer to cooperate, they are capable of suppling you the tees and decoration services no matter what printing, embroidery, else. Maybe it would be better for you to concentrate what you are good at, and contact out people else to do their profession for you. 

If you wanna a soft hand feel printing logo, touches like they are part of texture, not a ink coverved in the fabric. Paul's point are right. DTG or Screen printing will help you solve the problem, said as Eric to use water-based ink when printing. 

All what you can do is to pass your concept and creative idea(such as your logo design, your favorite t-shirt design, cut shape, etc, we called that specification) to your target cooperator and let them make for you.

As for each detailed question, i believe you will find answers here by input a keyword search. Good luck!

Bill


----------

